# Portal 2



## Logan (Apr 20, 2011)

http://www.thinkwithportals.com/


Any of you guys going to buy it, or already have? I bought it off of amazon (was like $12 cheeper), and am waiting for it in the mail. Trying really hard not to watch all of the playthroughs.

Discuss.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 20, 2011)

bought it. started playing it right when i got it but haven't gotten the chance last night or today yet. i like it


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 20, 2011)

pirating it as we speak


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 20, 2011)

Bought Portal 1 the day before it was released. 
I'm really behind on these things. I'll revive this thread if/when 3 comes out.


----------



## JyH (Apr 20, 2011)

You watch playthroughs of games you don't have?
But anyway, I really want it, I loved the first Portal.
This was a triumph.


----------



## DrJorge (Apr 20, 2011)

i got its really awesome, but a bit shorter than expected


----------



## Toad (Apr 20, 2011)

Bought it and finished the main story.

What can I say?

*Best single player story I've ever played. Really really brilliant game, 110% recommend it to anyone. Oh, co-op is epic too!*


----------



## Owen (Apr 20, 2011)

Too expensive, but I really want it. Portal was an amazing game, and people say this is even better.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm getting it on PS3, to not only get a free Steam download of Portal 2, but because the PC level mods can be played on the PS3.

Edited, cause I believed rumors from gaming sites, and had Portal 1 there, instead of 2...


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 20, 2011)

Finished it yesterday, absolutely loved it. The gameplay was great, the ending was amazing, and the dialogue was FANTASTIC.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm debating picking it up. I've never actually played the first one, but watching people play it messed with my head, and I don't know if I want to go through that again lol Since its on PS3 I'll probably end up getting it after finals in a couple of weeks.



ElectricDoodie said:


> I'm getting it on PS3, to not only get a free Steam download of Portal 1, but because the PC level mods can be played on the PS3.


 
You sure you get Portal 1 download? The way I understood it was you get a download of Portal 2 on Steam. So basically you're buying 2 copies of Portal 2, one for PS3, and one for PC.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 20, 2011)

JustinJ said:


> Finished it yesterday, absolutely loved it. The gameplay was great, the ending was amazing, and the dialogue was FANTASTIC.


 
Yeah, Stephen Merchant was a great pick.


----------



## RTh (Apr 20, 2011)

JustinJ said:


> Finished it yesterday, absolutely loved it. The gameplay was great, the ending was amazing, and the dialogue was FANTASTIC.





> Bought it and finished the main story.
> 
> What can I say?
> 
> Best single player story I've ever played. Really really brilliant game, 110% recommend it to anyone. Oh, co-op is epic too!




Pretty much summarizes what I was going to say, and most people was/are/will be.

I've loved it so much that I've played it a second time this morning. It's been the best game experience in years. About 6-7 hours of single player, plus 4 hours of cooperative.


@yamahamer4 , please play Portal 1 first. You don't know what you are missing. The second one is not as funny if you haven't played the first one.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 20, 2011)

RTh said:


> @yamahamer4 , please play Portal 1 first. You don't know what you are missing. The second one is not as funny if you haven't played the first one.


 
Oh, I was definitely planning on it. I posted after I saw electric's post thinking it would come with Portal 1. But after I looked it up it doesn't look like it does come with it, so I'll probably play it at a friends house or something before actually getting 2.


----------



## RTh (Apr 20, 2011)

yamahammer08 said:


> Oh, I was definitely planning on it. I posted after I saw electric's post thinking it would come with Portal 1. But after I looked it up it doesn't look like it does come with it, so I'll probably play it at a friends house or something before actually getting 2.


 
Most people who like the Half Life 2 mods have Portal, so I'm sure some of your friends can lend you their accounts to play it.

It's a short gameplay de Portal 1 one (lol), but it'll be the most epic 2 hours of your life =]


----------



## Logan (Apr 20, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> pirating it as we speak


 
Where'd you find it? I can't seem to find one that won't take days to download. <_<


----------



## Speedsolver (Apr 20, 2011)

I have Portal (1) on a steam account if anyone who hasn't played it yet wants to give it a try . PM me if you are interested.


----------



## AnthonyH (Apr 20, 2011)

Portal 1 is one of the best mind bending games I have ever played. It's really cheap as well, only $10 usd on steam. You can buy they Orange Box which comes with TF2, Half life Episode 2 and Portal for $20.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm only 2 and a half hours in, but so far it's been well written, keeping with portal 1's style of humour. It's a shame they released it 5 weeks before exams  I can't wait to try co-op.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 21, 2011)

I played it when it first released, and I must say: Valve, well done! the dialogue is hilarious, the effects are amazing, the new features really added to the gameplay experience. Too bad my computer lags. D=


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 21, 2011)

yamahammer08 said:


> You sure you get Portal 1 download? The way I understood it was you get a download of Portal 2 on Steam. So basically you're buying 2 copies of Portal 2, one for PS3, and one for PC.


 Thanks for clarifying that. I had read that on sites that were giving off information about what was included, before the game came out. They had said it was a Portal 1 download, but now that the game is out, the truth is that it's a Portal 2 download.

Still getting it, though.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 21, 2011)

My computer isn't good enough ;_;
I wanted it


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 21, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Too bad my computer lags. D=





Tim Major said:


> My computer isn't good enough ;_;
> I wanted it


Don't have a PS3/360? Or just don't want it on PS3/360?


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 21, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Don't have a PS3/360? Or just don't want it on PS3/360?



I don't have one. I'd love it for 360, that's the console I played portal 1 on, and the controls were awesome.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah, my laptop lags as well. The CPU seems to have suffered from some heat damage and it's sloooow. I have to limit the CPU to 40% so it doesn't go above 85 C when running games. Also the fan is dusty.
Just about gets 25 fps on medium graphics though!
I need to get a rubik's companion cube


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 21, 2011)

Grr, first GT5 and now this, makes me want to buy a PS3.

I don't have any consoles at all, so while all my other friends are killing time with PSPs and DSs, I am stuck with a stupid little cube puzzle.


----------



## choza244 (Apr 21, 2011)

I haven't finished the story, I'm in the 7th chapter.

btw I love GLaDOS' voice xD.


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 21, 2011)

Just finished single-player!
It was amazing! Many new gameplay tricks, and Valve definietly had sense of humour! GLaDOS and Wheatley are fantastic. Can't wait until my brother will by another copy and we will go multiplayer, hope it will be longer than single


----------



## RTh (Apr 22, 2011)

NSKuber said:


> Just finished single-player!
> It was amazing! Many new gameplay tricks, and Valve definietly had sense of humour! GLaDOS and Wheatley are fantastic. Can't wait until my brother will by another copy and we will go multiplayer, hope it will be longer than single


 
It's not longer than the single player =/


----------



## SoLarisAU (Apr 23, 2011)

Portal 2 was great fun. Sort of finished it a bit too fast but it was still good. Still got coop to go though. i heard it's lots of fun as well!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 23, 2011)

Is it worth $50, if it ends so fast?

I beat Portal 1 in one sitting, and never really played it again, other than to show it to other people... But, that was $10, so it was worth it. $50 for that might not be worth it for me, anymore.

I was planning on getting it, but if a rental will do, maybe I won't buy it.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 23, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Don't have a PS3/360? Or just don't want it on PS3/360?


 Don't have either. The most current console I have is PS2. Most current fully-functional handheld is GBASP version 1.


----------

